
Anger in California's carpool lanes as  200,000 drivers are set to lose decals - petethomas
http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-ln-clean-air-car-decals-20180917-story.html
======
justtopost
This was just another tax on the poor who can't afford ZEV's. The new yuppies
can eat the traffic they create with the rest of us. Remember, you aren't IN
traffic, you ARE traffic.

